

12 months of GoSquared real-time web analytics - dolinsky
http://appsumo.com/gosqured-special-promo/

======
dolinsky
Being a user of Chartbeat and not having heard of GoSquared, has anybody had
an experience w/ the latter that they could share, positive or negative?

